# problem z GLX w nvidia-drivers 8774

## pavvel

mam zainstalowame nvidia-drivers w wersji 8774 i pojawil sie problem z zaladowaniem glx.

podczas startow x'ow mam :

```

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.
```

natomiast w nvidia-settings pod zakladka  glx information  jest 

```

The OpenGL extension 'GLX' is not supported by

the X server or there was a problem retrieving

GLX information from the X server.

```

oczywiscie mam w xorg.conf 

```
Load "glx"
```

i tak samo wklepalem 

```
# eselect opengl set nvidia    
```

moge dodac caly nvidia-bug-report.log jezeli komus pomogloby to w znalezieniu rozwiazania.

----------

## Yaro

Witam.

Zgaduję, że masz modularne X-y. Jeśli tak, to powinieneś mieć w make.conf tak wpis:

```
VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv"
```

Wtedy xorg będzie kompilowany ze wsparciem dla nvidii.

----------

## pavvel

hmm przyznam sie ze mialem tylko "nvidia" po dopisaniu nv i przekompilowaniu xorg-server xorg-x11 jak rowniez nvidia-drivers caly zcas to samo

----------

## bartmarian

to sobie strzele, masz w USE="dri dlloader" ? (nie wiem czy to potrzebne tylko do xgl czy tez do modularnych X)

----------

## pavvel

dopisalem przekompilowalem i nadal to samo  :Sad: 

----------

## Yaro

To nv daje Ci możliwość skorzystania ze sterownika nv   :Smile:  , X-y będą działały ale bez przyspieszenia sprzętowego, oczywiście jeśli odpowiednio zmodyfikujesz xorg.conf.

To spróbuj jeszcze przekompilować kernel tą samą wersją gcc, którą kompilowałeś nvidia-drivers.

----------

## crocop

Blad jest najprawdopodobniej w zlym symlinku do /usr/src/linux. 

```
eselect kernel set /usr/src/twoj_najnowszy_kernel
```

powinno pomoc.

----------

## Piecia

Spróbuj w xorg.conf dodać:

```
Section "Extensions"

Option "Composite" "off"

EndSection
```

----------

## pavvel

chodzilo o brak dowiazan do /usr/lib bibliotek z /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/* tak ze nic nie trzeba bylo kompilowac... ale dzieki za pomoc.

tylko teraz musze sie pobawic bo te niecale 1000 fps'ow w glxgears to trohe nie duzo  :Sad:  jak na 2600+ 512 mb ram'u i fx 5200 (128 mb)

----------

## rasheed

 *pavvel wrote:*   

> tylko teraz musze sie pobawic bo te niecale 1000 fps'ow w glxgears to trohe nie duzo  jak na 2600+ 512 mb ram'u i fx 5200 (128 mb)

 

Ja na tej karcie mam 1300 FPS. Możliwe, że wcale się bawić nie musisz bo więcej nie wyciągniesz..

----------

## Polin

 *rasheed wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ja na tej karcie mam 1300 FPS. Możliwe, że wcale się bawić nie musisz bo więcej nie wyciągniesz..

 

Wyciągnie.

```

14255 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2850.843 FPS

13993 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2798.527 FPS

13818 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2763.447 FPS

13655 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2730.987 FPS

14004 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2800.659 FPS

13973 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2794.543 FPS

```

----------

## rasheed

Niekoniecznie. Znajomego FX5200 leci na 3500 FSP. Ja na swoim nie przekraczam 1350. Zależy od wersji karty, moja jest akurat mocno przycięta; jakiś noname.

----------

## przemos

Oj prawda niestety. Ja sam posiadam niby fx5200 128MB, ale za to szyna tylko 64bit - wynik tej kombinacji jest taki, że karta jest ch... warta.

od raku: ort.  :Very Happy: Last edited by przemos on Tue Sep 12, 2006 5:15 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## pavvel

tylko zeby jeszcze wlaczone bylo direct rendering  :Sad:  .. co moze byc powodem nie dzialania ?

```

# glxinfo |grep render

direct rendering: No

OpenGL renderer string: GeForce FX 5200/AGP/SSE/3DNOW!

```

W xorg.conf probowalem Option "NvAGP" 1, 2 i 3 za kazdym razem nie dziala

----------

## przemos

 *Quote:*   

> ...karta jest ch... warta.
> 
> od raku: ort. 

 

Mój pierwszy ort. chyba, ale takich się nie liczy  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pavvel

błąd błedem ... ale co z moim 'Direct Rendering' ?

----------

